# Keeping hair out of eyes



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I have 13 week old maltese, Boo. I do plan to keep him in a puppy cut - my son and hubby say no topknots for a boy dog :angry: Anyway, although I will keep him in a puppy cut I am not ready to cut his hair (bangs) already. Can you pleast tell me how you handle this? Is there something you put into their hair to keep it out of their eyes for a while? I'm thinking like some kind of safe gel or something?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Guess they wouldn't go for braids either, huh? lol! Top knots or scissors is about all I know. When her hair is up, I have used a little human gel for stray hairs.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for the response! And I would have to say braids are out of the question - LOL. So do most people who are keeping a puppy cut start to trim the bangs around this age (3 months)?


----------



## Winkster (Apr 14, 2011)

I tend to just use scissors on it when it gets to long ... just a litttle trim. For the most part, his "Bangs" tend to stay out of the way naturally


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

let me see if i can find a picture of Crystal having that teeny tiny baby little clip to hold up the little hair around her eyes as i was growing out her top knot...I will post it here once I find that photo for you to see what I used for baby hair around eyes when topknot is in the progress of growing


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That specific photo of Crystal , during the time that I was growing out her topknot is in >> this thread << . In that photo, she is also wearing a red bow, but the teeny tiny little clip is there for the purpose of holding the tiny hair around eyes. At 13 weeks age, that was the type of hair clip I used to use to help the pup see (no topknot and no bow). It is so tiny and perfect at holding the little hair. Best thing about it is that it comes in all colors, including see-though / colerless. I don't think your hubby and son will notice ?  hehe give it a try.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wheatenbrat said:


> So do most people who are keeping a puppy cut *start to trim the bangs around this age* (3 months)?


I don't know about most people, but with my two malts, Crystal had her first puppy cut at 9 months. Bangs were only cut when she got her first hair cut. Snowy got his first puppy cut at 10 months old  

It is safe to use a little of clear gel on the hair to keep it away from eyes. 

Check these threads out - they include suggestions to hair gels to use on malts
Link 1

Link 2 

Link 3


All the best!

Kat


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Kat, Thank you so much! This is exactly what I was looking for! Have you found a specific gel that you like? Also, any recommendations on whether a human one or a pet one would be safer to use on a regular basis? I would definitely try to stay away from one with alchohol since it will be near his eyes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wheatenbrat said:


> Have you found a specific gel that you like? Also, any recommendations on whether a human one or a pet one would be safer to use on a regular basis? .


I don't use a gel. I rely on tiny hair barrettes...something like --> *this one* to hold the teeny tiny hair up. I don't know if your hubby and son will mind the extra small, colorless barrettes on Boo, so I thought of posting some links to gel recommendations for malts for you 
Lots of maltese breeders use hair gels on the malts, so it is safe :thumbsup: in the 3 links that I posted previously, there are recommendations with names of some good ones (tried by the malts' mommies on their malts)


----------



## Winkster (Apr 14, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> I don't use a gel. I rely on tiny hair barrettes...something like --> *this one* to hold the teeny tiny hair up. I don't know if your hubby and son will mind the extra small, colorless barrettes on Boo, so I thought of posting some links to gel recommendations for malts for you
> Lots of maltese breeders use hair gels on the malts, so it is safe :thumbsup: in the 3 links that I posted previously, there are recommendations with names of some good ones (tried by the malts' mommies on their malts)


From a guys perspective, no way on the barrettes for my boy. A groomer tried the top knot barrette thing on my boy once and i said "uhh.... NO!" I think he looks pretty good without.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is Frank. I think he looks very masculine. Just scissoring the front, but keep the face long. He still looks very "maltese" but boyish. No topknot for him.


----------

